# The Best Flat Pedals for Mountain Biking



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I bought the Xpedo Spry when they first came out in early 2014. Still on the same bike, I really like them and highly recommends them for XC use.

They aren't meant for DH so if you're heavy or doing heavy riding, you should consider something else than 11mm, 290gr, thin magnesium pedals. I'm 120lbs and use them on XC bike, so they are a perfect fit. I got several strikes on them, no problems. Good tip is to sharpen the pins by filling flat the top of the pins to create a sharp/burred edge, as the pins that came with mine (again, fresh out in 2014) were dull at the top, not making for a lot of grip. Also took all the pins out and threaded back with blue Loctite. Came with extra pins and small wrench as well. I've had pedals with more grip, but I don't find myself wanting more grip when using these with soft soles (Vans skating shoes). They are definitively easier on the shin, which isn't a con.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Video added here:


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I just added an e-bike to the stable and went with my trusty Chesters. After a few rides, I saw I had blown out the side of the right pedal with a strike or something. It wasn't just the pin, but the whole back corner. I've loved the Chester on my acoustic bike as they have tons of grip and are cheap but serviceable. But for the speed/weight of the e-bike, I figured I needed to jump up to an alloy pedal. 

My search brought me to the Race Face (I guess I like their pedals!) Atlas. I was turned off by the price, but love their feel. I was able to score a pair with an REI coupon, making it less painful. After riding these for just a week, I might be going to these on the acoustic bike too. Everything I loved about the Chesters and a tad bit bigger with more pins and better feel. Just that darn price.


----------



## Scrubelicious (Jun 29, 2020)

If your not into the mainstream pedals, check out Issi pedals. I have the Stomp which I prefer over the Stamp or Chester.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Another "best" flat pedal without the Canfield Crampons... Not the cheapest and maybe not the best but surely a top 5.

Also, on the Spanks. I rode them for several years and they are fantastic pedals but their fatal flaw is the slanted face where the pins screw in from the back. If you don't monitor them closely enough rock strikes on that face will grind down the head of the pin so much that your hex key won't be able to remove the pin.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

big0mike said:


> Another "best" flat pedal without the Canfield Crampons... Not the cheapest and maybe not the best but surely a top 5.
> 
> Also, on the Spanks. I rode them for several years and they are fantastic pedals but their fatal flaw is the slanted face where the pins screw in from the back. If you don't monitor them closely enough rock strikes on that face will grind down the head of the pin so much that your hex key won't be able to remove the pin.


Yes, these are really well-made products that stand the test of abusive riding time!


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Been riding the OneUp composites for a few seasons, love 'em. Big platform for my size 13 feet.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I saw a new pedal (to me) this weekend at a dirt bike event. Who knew Yoshimura, the performance exhaust company, had a cycling arm? They make pedals they call Chilao in a large and small size. Pedals Seems like some well thought out features and the large size would be a good size for my 13s to push on.

A picture from their site:









And they show a cutaway too. I like the bushing. I'm not sure about the more inboard of the two outboard bearings though. It's tiny. Check out the fully captured seal too.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

EchoTony said:


> My search brought me to the Race Face (I guess I like their pedals!) Atlas... After riding these for just a week, I might be going to these on the acoustic bike too.


Hope the Atlas pedals _sound_ just as good on your _acoustic_ bike.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

A. Rider said:


> Hope the Atlas pedals _sound_ just as good on your _acoustic_ bike.


They are too quiet to make any music... 
But still looking for the right pedals for my me-powered bike.


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

Yardstick said:


> I saw a new pedal (to me) this weekend at a dirt bike event. Who knew Yoshimura, the performance exhaust company, had a cycling arm? They make pedals they call Chilao in a large and small size. Pedals Seems like some well thought out features and the large size would be a good size for my 13s to push on.
> 
> A picture from their site:
> View attachment 1937190
> ...


Those look pretty good!!


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

Those do look nice. I'm not sure I want to pay $200 for pedals.



Yardstick said:


> I saw a new pedal (to me) this weekend at a dirt bike event. Who knew Yoshimura, the performance exhaust company, had a cycling arm? They make pedals they call Chilao in a large and small size. Pedals Seems like some well thought out features and the large size would be a good size for my 13s to push on.
> 
> A picture from their site:
> View attachment 1937190
> ...


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

David C said:


> I bought the Xpedo Spry when they first came out in early 2014. Still on the same bike, I really like them and highly recommends them for XC use.


I'm glad you like then and have not had the durability and traction issues that I had. I too started using them in 2014, mostly because they were cheap and light and I was switching 3 bikes to flats. I found them to be super fragile even for XC use ...also, too small. I broke pins all the time, broke 2 pedal bodies and most of the axles were shot after a few months. After trying a few other pedals, I later realized I went through a lot of shin basing for now reason other than the Spry pin choice.

The OneUp composite are just as cheap and light but last forever and I never break pins off and only occasionally lose grip with the shoe.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yardstick said:


> I saw a new pedal (to me) this weekend at a dirt bike event. Who knew Yoshimura, the performance exhaust company, had a cycling arm? They make pedals they call Chilao in a large and small size. Pedals Seems like some well thought out features and the large size would be a good size for my 13s to push on.
> 
> A picture from their site:
> View attachment 1937190
> ...


I had a set and used them for a couple of months and they were alright but prefer my deity black kats, gave the pedals to my son and he been using them since.


----------

